# 2015 GIK Acoustics and Home Theater Shack Giveaway Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack* and *GIK Acoustics* are excited to announce yet another incredible Giveaway Contest. This one is like nothing we've ever run before and TWO winners will be chosen! Entry involves filling out a brief Reader Survey and nothing else...both HTS members and non-members are free to enter. Entrants will be eligible to win one (1) box of four (4) GIK Acoustics 4A Alpha Panels in standard fabric (value of $380). 

GIK Acoustics' products are beyond simple do-it-yourself panels that are found on the market today. They use high-quality materials that will not sag or leak over time, and they build every panel by employing a unique two-frame system. GIK's team of professional builders handcraft each acoustic panel, bass trap, and diffusor to exacting standards, creating attractive and effective products. Dollar for dollar, GIK proudly claims that its products absorb more sabins (sound) than any other traps on the market. ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼The company's new *Alpha Wood Series* is a line of acoustic panels and bass traps with a wood frame and face (23.75" x 23.75" x 4") that beautifully combines absorption with diffusion. The panels feature rigid fiberglass material made from 100-percent recycled materials free from formaldehyde or urea formaldehyde, fabric wrap, and a blonde veneer wood face finish. The wood face is designed for one-dimensional scattering, while allowing for low frequency waves to pass through to the fiberglass panel for low end absorption.




*For all the details, access to the Reader Survey, and discussion: Click Here*​


----------

